# D-Link & Reliance Internet..!!!



## ranjithbajpe (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello,
I want to share Interent over lan. My Internet connection is Reliance FWP. And previously I was using Vasnet ISP and using DLINK -DP602 Internet Gateway *www.datakencana.com/spesifikasi/network/dp602.shtml

to share to other pc's. Now using Relaince phone can I make same sharing. 

Anyoen know about ISP number of Reliance? Liek BSNL s number is 172222. If we get that number then it will be easy to access over lan. Becasue Dlink webram requires ISP number, username and passowrd..


Reply me soon..!!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 18, 2004)

ranjithbajpe i dont think u can access any out side ISP number through reliance...... i must access internet through reliance ISP that is R-connect.... from you FWP just call customer care *366 they will tell you the ISP access number...

2nd thing is you phone its self acts like a high speed (115kbps) modem.... u dont need a extra modem......


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Dec 18, 2004)

*Reliance & Webram*



			
				saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> ranjithbajpe i dont think u can access any out side ISP number through reliance...... i must access internet through reliance ISP that is R-connect.... from you FWP just call customer care *366 they will tell you the ISP access number...
> 
> 2nd thing is you phone its self acts like a high speed (115kbps) modem.... u dont need a extra modem......



Ok. Yes it is right we cant access Other Isp s using Reliance. 
I have connected to Internet using relaince Phone. But I wnat to share to other 5 PC's over a Lan. 

But using proxy server is only the solution I think. 
I have got Web Ram (Dlink dp620), I was sharing Vasnet Internet connection   using that Webram. Now I facing problem becasue Relaince phone cannot be used through webram.

Any Solution...????


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 19, 2004)

why not.... question is which OS u r useing?? 


i use winXP... in there.. in the time of making network connection i just show the system my defoult internet getway is that FWP modem thats it......


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Dec 19, 2004)

*Relaince*



			
				saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> why not.... question is which OS u r useing??
> 
> 
> i use winXP... in there.. in the time of making network connection i just show the system my defoult internet getway is that FWP modem thats it......



I use WIN 98SE.


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 19, 2004)

btw the BSNL number is 172233
VSNL number is 172226


----------



## go4inet (Dec 20, 2004)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> btw the BSNL number is 172233
> VSNL number is 172226



He was not aksing for BSNL or VSNL ! Read the post carefully and reply, dont just give dump replies !

And to the guy who posted this,

as far as i know, broadband do not have phone numbers as u have specifined.

But still i can provide the number the reliance uses for dialing !

Number : *#777*

And there is a lot of configuration tht needs to be done and sharing the connection between to computers s possible !

My frn uses both PC and Laptop with reliance and this also works with AirTel broadband !

Regards,
Vinay


----------

